# What nails to use? 2x4 framing, osb sheathing



## jw15842

*I'm adding a 12x24 addition to my existing garage with 2x4 walls & 2x6's running across for the roof. It's a "slant" roof like a awning.

Need help on what "size" & what "type" of nails to use. Doing it the old fashion way. Hammer & nails, NO nail gun.

Walls:
1. 2x4 pressure treated sub plate
2. 2x4 doug fir top plates
I was thinking 10d or 16d but don't no which one or what type. Don't want to split the 2x4's. I could blunt the nails. Do I use Common, Box, Sinker, Coated, Galvinized? I'm confused.

3. 2x4 trimmer studs nailed to king studs side by side or into headers. Same as above, what size & type?

4. 7/16" 4x8 OSB for wall sheating
Same as above, I was thinking 8d or is that too long? What type and what is the spacing of nails. Is it every 6" around the edges & 12" on the center studs (16" o.c.)?

5. 1/2" 4x8 black/sound board applied next to match up thickness of existing garage. Not sure at all what size or type of nails to use. Is the nail spacing the same as the OSB?

6. 4x8 sheets of hardie/masonite siding applied next. Not sure what the standard thickness of the sheets is yet, probally 1/2" or less. Again what size & type of nails. Is the nail spacing the same as the OSB?

7. Also I might be using some different types of Simpson metal brackets for the 2x6 roof. What size nails & type or screws?

The guys at the lumber box stores didn't have a straight answer on any of this, so I thought I would get some better advice from some experienced people on this board.
*


----------



## Termite

jw15842 said:


> *I'm adding a 12x24 addition to my existing garage with 2x4 walls & 2x6's running across for the roof. It's a "slant" roof like a awning.*
> 
> *Need help on what "size" & what "type" of nails to use. Doing it the old fashion way. Hammer & nails, NO nail gun.*
> 
> *Walls:*
> *1. 2x4 pressure treated sub plate*
> 
> *Two 16 box or three 8 box. No 10's. MUST BE HOT-DIPPED GALVANIZED.  Most people don't use 8's for actual framing.*
> 
> *2. 2x4 doug fir top plates*
> *I was thinking 10d or 16d but don't no which one or what type. Don't want to split the 2x4's. I could blunt the nails. Do I use Common, Box, Sinker, Coated, Galvinized? I'm confused.*
> 
> *Assuming you mean attachment of studs to plates...Same as above, only not galvanized. Just buy bright box nails.*
> 
> *3. 2x4 trimmer studs nailed to king studs side by side or into headers. Same as above, what size & type?*
> 
> *10's work great for this, and for nailing top plates together.*
> 
> *4. 7/16" 4x8 OSB for wall sheating*
> *Same as above, I was thinking 8d or is that too long? What type and what is the spacing of nails. Is it every 6" around the edges & 12" on the center studs (16" o.c.)?*
> 
> *8d is the minimum. Use ring shank. Also, use hot dipped galvanized 8's where nailing into treated plate.* *6"/12" nail pattern is the code minimum.*
> 
> *5. 1/2" 4x8 black/sound board applied next to match up thickness of existing garage. Not sure at all what size or type of nails to use. Is the nail spacing the same as the OSB?*
> 
> *I think 8's or sheetrock nails would work fine. Spacing isn't critical, but 6"/12" will do fine. If the sheathing is structural, the requirement is 3"/6".*
> 
> *6. 4x8 sheets of hardie/masonite siding applied next. Not sure what the standard thickness of the sheets is yet, probally 1/2" or less. Again what size & type of nails. Is the nail spacing the same as the OSB?*
> 
> *Check the manufacturer's website for Hardie installation nail requirements...Pretty sure 6"/12" works fine. Same for the masonite. Nail spacing is the same as OSB.*
> 
> *7. Also I might be using some different types of Simpson metal brackets for the 2x6 roof. What size nails & type or screws?*
> 
> *It depends on the hanger. You're always safe with a 16 common. *
> *Be sure that the diagonal nails that go through the hanger are not the 1-1/2" nails they sell for joist hangers, as they will not work in that application. Many hangers take 10 common, 12 common, and some require 16 common. You can determine which to use by looking up the hanger on www.strongtie.com and checking the nailing spec's. If it is a USP hanger, check their site.*
> 
> *The guys at the lumber box stores didn't have a straight answer on any of this, so I thought I would get some better advice from some experienced people on this board.*


Hope this helps.


----------



## Joe Carola

thekctermite said:


> * Most people don't use 8's for actual framing.*


It depends where you're from. I frame with 8's every day toenailing studs. It's must be a regional thing.


----------



## Joe Carola

jw15842 said:


> *
> 
> Walls:
> 1. 2x4 pressure treated sub plate
> 2. 2x4 doug fir top plates
> I was thinking 10d or 16d but don't no which one or what type. Don't want to split the 2x4's. I could blunt the nails. Do I use Common, Box, Sinker, Coated, Galvinized? I'm confused.*


*

*Depends on how you're framing the walls. Are you toenailing or endnailing?*




3. 2x4 trimmer studs nailed to king studs side by side or into headers. Same as above, what size & type?

Click to expand...

*The trimmer gets nailed into both the king stud and toenailed into the bottom of the header.


----------



## Termite

Joe Carola said:


> It depends where you're from. I frame with 8's every day toenailing studs. It's must be a regional thing.


Apparently so! I've never seen it done, but the code specifically allows three 8's toenailed for each stud. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## buletbob

Joe Carola said:


> It depends where you're from. I frame with 8's every day toenailing studs. It's must be a regional thing.


you must be right! But with me, its something thats been past down from generation to generation .We frame with 10's all the time four nails pr stud. we use 8's for sheathing. all tho I have taken down additions that were framed with 8's. Dam! just thinking of all those swings I could of saved over the years.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jw15842

Thanks thekctermite and everyone else. Your info really helped me out.


----------

